# Riccia fluitans stone/rock



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

What is the best way to tie down riccia fluitans to make it grow into a large ball? I was thinking of using mesh to tie it down to a rounded or flat stone but have no idea where I can get these types of stone that are aquarium safe. Anyone have a source? 

Thanks


----------



## PlantedTank (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi,

While I don't have experience with this, I know that angelfins.ca sells both the thread and stone to tie to... Both ADA products...

If you do try it, please let me know how it goes... I'm working on a new planted tank myself and will be at that point in a month or two


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Simple netting will work. I've used the plastic stuff you can harvest from a nice new, (cheap) bath puff. I try to pick a neutral colour, or green. 

Once Riccia has grown in, the stems tangle massively with each other and stick together, but it will keep growing, so it needs a regular trim, like mowing a lawn. It will never grow roots or rhizoids, so it will not cling to anything like moss will. So if you want it to stay down, it has to be physically tied to something. I've used light fishing line, the very fine clear thread sold for bead stringing, and also 'invisible thread' which any fabric store would have. They all work as non rotting tie downs and can even be used to wrap around and form a sort of netting without any net being used. Takes a fair bit of wrapping around and that can be a nuisance to do. I usually use netting, tied together under or behind whatever I mounted the plant on.

Large smooth pebbles are not that hard to find. Pieces of slate work well too. 

Reasonably large river pebbles for general decor uses are easy to find, usually sold in two pound plastic sacks. Or you can use cobble stones, usually these are granite, found in places that sell stone products. Granite is very safe for fish tanks but any rock should be soaked in vinegar for a bit, to see if it has any noticeable calcium inclusions or veins. If it does, it's ok if you don't mind a bit of calcium leaching, which might affect GH slightly. If the tank has soft or acidic water, then you'd usually want to avoid calcium bearing rocks. IF the vinegar foams or bubbles a lot, there's some calcium in that rock.

The river pebbles have been safe in my experience. Though they say they are polished, they may in fact be coated, just like most aquarium gravels are, with acrylic. Same basic stuff they make plastic tanks from and it's quite safe. 

I've used them for years and never had an issue, though some became dull with age, just like some aquarium gravels lose colour in use over time.


----------

